# Max People in a Private Message



## Smokin' in AZ

Any particular reason the max number of participants is 6?

Is it possible to be expanded? To say 10?

Thanks in Advance

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Sounds like a great idea John!


----------



## tx smoker

I like this idea!! There have been numerous times I've been hamstrung trying to communicate with people from the forum (but not in the public area) and it's been difficult with the max number of participants being 6 people. Trying to balance two conversations and pass info back and forth so everybody is on the same page isn't easy    I'd be all for this and thank you for bringing it up John.

Robert


----------



## Steve H

Good idea!


----------



## sawhorseray

Sounds like wonderful idea to me John, good luck! RAY


----------



## xray

Seems like a good idea. I remember they increased the new threads from 5 to 10 with the new website.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

bump....


----------



## bmudd14474

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Any particular reason the max number of participants is 6?
> 
> Is it possible to be expanded? To say 10?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> John



yes there is. In the past the only reason there were groups that big messaging back in forth was to bitch and complain about stuff. If you have an issue with a cook or recipe you use the forum for that issue and have  a bigger group to get opinions from and get your resolution.

That being said why do you think it needs to be bigger? Are the conversations your having with that many people private or are you just trying to get information from a small group or subset of people. Are you not wanting to post in public because you dont want to hear from certain people ?

Just trying to find out if there is a good enough reason to change.

The first reason I quoted has lead to alot of issues on the site in the past with people trying to manipulate people and or circumvent the wheel per say.

I just want to make sure that if we increase it that we dont discourage people from using the forum.

Ill be waiting for you reply.

Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474

Also keeping it low keeps spammers from being able to blast everyone if they get past the filters. 

Im not saying no by the way just want to have a good reason to do it. You can PM me if you dont want to post it on here.


----------



## Steve H

bmudd14474 said:


> yes there is. In the past the only reason there were groups that big messaging back in forth was to bitch and complain about stuff. If you have an issue with a cook or recipe you use the forum for that issue and have  a bigger group to get opinions from and get your resolution.
> 
> That being said why do you think it needs to be bigger? Are the conversations your having with that many people private or are you just trying to get information from a small group or subset of people. Are you not wanting to post in public because you dont want to hear from certain people ?
> 
> Just trying to find out if there is a good enough reason to change.
> 
> The first reason I quoted has lead to alot of issues on the site in the past with people trying to manipulate people and or circumvent the wheel per say.
> 
> I just want to make sure that if we increase it that we dont discourage people from using the forum.
> 
> Ill be waiting for you reply.
> 
> Thanks



For a large part it is because the banter we post in the PMs wouldn't be P.C. for some, well, probably a lot of folks. Do we b!tch about things? Yes, sometimes. But there is no revolt going on. And to what end would that achieve? And what we do with the PMs is in no way manipulating anything. I don't believe we have reduced our post amounts due to this.  But, I see your points in this matter.


----------



## Steve H

bmudd14474 said:


> Also keeping it low keeps spammers from being able to blast everyone if they get past the filters.



That I fully understand. I've seen that on a forum I help run. You think weekend smokers can get cranky at times. You should try to keep about 23,000  plus motor heads in line!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Brian, firstly thank you for replying so quickly.

As Steve said, mostly we (obviously there are already 6 people in the thread) just share ideas and a lot of good natured banter, the occasional food post that is not good enough for the public, and camaraderie. And yes on the very odd occasion a venting does occur, but those occurrences are rare.

This in no way has an impact on our public posts as all of us still post quite a lot. See all who replied to this thread and look at the posts throughout the forum from them. I do also see your point but we are not using it maliciously, but I can see how others might. 

So in closing I understand your concerns but think with a slight increase to 10 you are still achieving the initial goals you describe above while allowing us to add a few more as and when desired.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I agree with Steve and John. I think it would be great to bump it up to at least 8 people. No one trying to not use the forum aspects but nice to have the option to send a PM to a certain amount of people on something specific rather than post it public if need be.

With the chat section now I don't think you would have the problems you did in the past.


----------



## gmc2003

bmudd14474 said:


> Also keeping it low keeps spammers from being able to blast everyone if they get past the filters.
> 
> Im not saying no by the way just want to have a good reason to do it. You can PM me if you dont want to post it on here.



I have one question Brian. Does the staff/mods/admins have the ability to monitor what's said in PMs or private chat? 

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474

gmc2003 said:


> I have one question Brian. Does the staff/mods/admins have the ability to monitor what's said in PMs or private chat?
> 
> Chris




Chris,

Yes and no. If someone flags a pm if goes to a modorator Queue for us to address. So Yes we can but you have to flag it. 

Now we do have software that tries to check each member that joins to prevent spammers but its not 100%. 

Hope that answers your question.

Thanks.


----------



## jcam222

I support this request for increase as well. Steve expresses the reasons very eloquently. It’s an opportunity to exchange some ideas and utilize a little more colorful language in general. I am a member of such a PM and we have a good time ribbing  each other personally and exchanging ideas. We have all become close personal friends and as such make offers for sharing things and items that are not meant for public forums. If you take a look at the respondents to his so far you will also see we are very active on the forums every week , often multiple times. We may vent occasionally but if that vent is of enough concern you can be sure we communicate directly with a mod(s).


----------



## chef jimmyj

Boys will be Boys...Can't get through a day without a Fart Joke or ribbing some guy about having a Snack Stick instead of a proper 40mm Kielbasa...JJ


----------



## jcam222

chef jimmyj said:


> Boys will be Boys...Can't get through a day without a Fart Joke or ribbing some guy about having a Snack Stick instead of a proper 40mm Kielbasa...JJ


Lol there has definitely been a reference for two to casing sizes


----------



## tx smoker

bmudd14474 said:


> Just trying to find out if there is a good enough reason to change.



Howdy Brian et al. Just gonna toss this out for consideration along with the other stuff that's been mentioned. There's already been commentary to the effect that the discussion that some of us are involved in has not had a negative impact on our participation in the forum but what hasn't been addressed is how it has had a positive impact. Over the past few months I've embraced some new cooking techniques and put together some really interesting, creative, and over-the-top meals, which have been shared in the public forum with a tremendous amount of support from the members. Many of the members have also embraced a lot of the things that have been shared. A large percentage of the inspiration for the stuff I've done has come by way of the private discussion. Some of the things that have been discussed would not by themselves justify a thread posted publicly but when several of the ideas are combined into a cohesive meal, then we have justification for a public thread.  In summary, not only has our discussion not had a negative impact on the forum, it has had a very positive impact. I believe all of us understand and respect the decision and rational of the staff to limit the number of participants and in no way would I expect it to be raised to a large number, but to up the allowable participants to 8 or 10 I don't see would be detrimental. Matter of fact, a couple more like-minded people sharing ideas in a conversation may well up the ante for even more creative ideas to share with the whole membership.

Your continued consideration is deeply appreciated,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Bump!


----------



## sawhorseray

Well said Robert! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey

This feature is already provided. It called chat! You can have an unlimited number in chat. You can post pics. You can even make fart jokes. Yes it’s amazing! Even Epic at times!!
This forum is great just the way it is. Thanks to the great admin!


----------



## sawhorseray

smokin peachey said:


> This feature is already provided. It called chat! You can have an unlimited number in chat. You can post pics. You can even make fart jokes. Yes it’s amazing! Even Epic at times!!
> This forum is great just the way it is. Thanks to the great admin!



Nope, sorry Peach! Chat has folks stepping all over each other and a few guys trying to direct the conversations. I tried chat, wasn't for me, doesn't seem to be like it's for most. See, if we were in a private format about this I'd be more inclined to tell you to try and stop pushing chat down peoples throats. If you like it, fine! Obviously most folks don't, as evidenced by the one half of one percent who frequent it. It's not epic, or amazing, it's BS. RAY


----------



## smokin peachey

sawhorseray said:


> Nope, sorry Peach! Chat has folks stepping all over each other and a few guys trying to direct the conversations. I tried chat, wasn't for me, doesn't seem to be like it's for most. See, if we were in a private format about this I'd be more inclined to tell you to try and stop pushing chat down peoples throats. If you like it, fine! Obviously most folks don't, as evidenced by the one half of one percent who frequent it. It's not epic, or amazing, it's BS. RAY


I am sorry you feel that way Sawhorseray I used to enjoy chatting with you.


----------



## sawhorseray

smokin peachey said:


> I am sorry you feel that way Sawhorseray I used to enjoy chatting with you.



I enjoyed chatting whit you Peach. When you've got six people chatting about four different subjects it turns into the tower of babble. There wasn't much in chat that had a whole lot to do with smoking meat as I recall, lots of crap about the weather and guys whining about work. Maybe that's what chat is all about Peach, but it's not epic or amazing or really having much to do with smoking meat. RAY


----------



## tx smoker

smokin peachey said:


> This feature is already provided. It called chat!



Peach, for starters, chat is not a viable option for what we discuss then subsequently share with the forum. It's just not gonna work. People cannot carry on a focused dialog in the chat room and dial in the details of what's being discussed. Secondly, and with all due respect, I honestly don't understand why you feel compelled to continue stomping all over other people's threads promoting your personal agenda, that being the chat room. Chat is your baby but the vast majority of the membership really doesn't want to be involved, which is proven beyond doubt by the extremely low percentage of people who frequent it. If you want to promote chat I'd respectfully request that you start a separate thread in the appropriate forum, that way I can just skip over it versus having to see it in so many threads where you've jammed this shameless plug into somebody else's post.



smokin peachey said:


> This forum is great just the way it is.



I will make it a point to remember this next time you're supporting or promoting a change of some sort. If that rationale were in fact accurate, we'd all still be using dial up and the forum would be the exact same format it was years ago with no changes or upgrades to where we are now.



sawhorseray said:


> I'd be more inclined to tell you to try and stop pushing chat down peoples throats.



Here here!! Well stated Ray and thank you.



sawhorseray said:


> Obviously most folks don't, as evidenced by the one half of one percent who frequent it.



The percentage is actually extremely, generously high. Just for round figuring of a dozen people frequenting chat out of 126,500 members, the percentage is more like .00009486174. That's probably a lower percentage than your chances of hitting the Mega Millions jackpot. Apparently there aren't a lot of folks as enthused or enamored by the chat room as a very few folks are. Having sat back and read the dialog a few times, I can understand why. Ray is correct, it's neither epic or amazing. A few folks enjoy it though and that's fine. Myself and apparently a whole bunch of other folks feel entirely different though.

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Gotta agree with Ray and Robert here, tried chat but it was not for me, so it is turned off.

John


----------



## sawhorseray

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Gotta agree with Ray and Robert here, tried chat but it was not for me, so it is turned off. John



Whoa, good one John, I didn't realize turning it off was possible, thanx bud! RAY


----------



## Steve H

Pretty much the same here. Not a big "chat" person.


----------



## smokin peachey

Another option would be to start a thread in the blowing smoke around the smoker section https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/blowing-smoke-around-the-smoker.3154/

Then everyone that has interest could see the ideas and comment.


----------



## Steve H

smokin peachey said:


> Another option would be to start a thread in the blowing smoke around the smoker section https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/blowing-smoke-around-the-smoker.3154/
> 
> Then everyone that has interest could see the ideas and comment.



This has been covered already. And a majority of what we do in the private conversations does spill over into the general forum(s) Some of ribbing between each other would not go over well with some.


----------



## Brokenhandle

As probably the newest member that has posted to this thread, I can see both sides of the story.  As far as from the mods point of view...don't know of the past problems that happened.  You all do a wonderful job taking care of this forum, as I have stated many times in different threads, and will continue to do so. If you can keep spammers out then so much the better ... I wouldn't feel that increasing number from 6 to 8 or 10 would pose much of an issue. 

From the members that are wanting to increase the number,  and have commented here, they all are very active in the forum,  and posted some amazing cooks! When posing the question in a thread, most members comment to keep them coming, I for one enjoy them.  As far as bitching (venting), we all do it at some time or other, will never please everybody.  But as has been stated I believe the issue, if one would arise, would be brought to the attention of a moderate.

If you put a group of guys together (friends), and are shooting the shit, there are things that will be said that can't be said in the main forum. Somebody's toes would get stepped on or someone will get offended...sadly it seems that's what its turned into.

Lastly,  I believe as far as chat goes...have only been there a few times, wouldn't really be for me very often. Don't take me wrong,  I'm not knocking it, but would be hard to carry on a legitimate conversation there with people coming and going. Sometimes might be 2 or 3 topics at the same time.  As can be seen...the ones that enjoy it, use it...those that don't care for it, don't use it.

Sorry it's so long, just my .02 cents...unless I get paid for my pecking, then it be about $20 worth!   

Ryan


----------



## zippy12

sounds to me like you can have your private society by sharing cell numbers and text about anything your hearts desire.   No admins here would be involved in your cell phone text group chat. Not only that you text about your topics only since you can't keep 5 topic conversations strait in SMF chat.

Have a great smoke!


----------



## smokin peachey

zippy12 said:


> sounds to me like you can have your private society by sharing cell numbers and text about anything your hearts desire.   No admins here would be involved in your cell phone text group chat. Not only that you text about your topics only since you can't keep 5 topic conversations strait in SMF chat.
> 
> Have a great smoke!


What is this cell number and text you are referring to? I’m still using a rotary phone and dial up internet. Some did stop at the house once wondering if I wanted wifi I told them I already had a good wife.


----------



## flatbroke

smokin peachey said:


> What is this cell number and text you are referring to? I’m still using a rotary phone and dial up internet. Some did stop at the house once wondering if I wanted wifi I told them I already had a good wife.


 did they stay and chat ?


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> did they stay and chat ?


They tried to but soon left because they had a hard time following along


----------



## flatbroke

smokin peachey said:


> They tried to but soon left because they had a hard time following along


 oh snap


----------



## Steve H

I didn't realize that this would get nasty and sarcastic. I bow to your wisdom in this affair.


----------



## pc farmer

I dont know why this is even a issue.  Just exchange phone numbers and group text.  It's that easy.


----------



## jcam222

zippy12 said:


> sounds to me like you can have your private society by sharing cell numbers and text about anything your hearts desire.   No admins here would be involved in your cell phone text group chat. Not only that you text about your topics only since you can't keep 5 topic conversations strait in SMF chat.
> 
> Have a great smoke!


Your post is a perfect example of why many people completely avoid the chat area. If you have a specific reason to oppose or comment on the topic at hand great. There was no need for your little jab. At times there are some great folks in chat and the spirit of the chat is really good and reflective of the excellent nature of the forums. In the past I’ve enjoyed  lots of time chatting there. Far to often lately however there is mean spirited stuff like this masked under the guise of “good natured fun”.  In my opinion chat should be held to the same high standard the forums are. This forum is packed with people because of the high integrity of the forum content overall. This point of the thread really is as simple as a group of guys here have a long ongoing and fun personal conversation that sometimes includes fun ribbing not appropriate for the forum or chat. We simply wanted to add a couple folks to the mix. As has been said many times those of us involved still post and will continue to post very actively in the main forums. If it’s tough to change or there are to many concerns that’s fine, it’s just a simple request to consider it.


----------



## Steve H

Because we enjoyed doing it here. If the answer is no. Then fine. No harm. No foul. I have no issues either way. I'm not trying to rock the boat. I find it curious that some people felt they had to provide input when it had no impact to them either way.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

OK, very nice but I am outta here.

Good luck to you all with the entitled crowd.

John


----------



## sawhorseray

Why not let everyone go their own way, just because it may not be your way doesn't mean it's not right, or the only way to go, different strokes for different folks. Chat isn't going going control  the entire forum, folks just don't want to frequent that aspect a lot. Why don't y'all dozen chat guys exchange phone numbers yourselves, nobody cares. Seems like you are all in about the same area code, just seems so odd that the chat regulars are so much against this. Looks like the guys who are for this range from coast to coast. I don't understand the problem, unless you feel you've got some kind of control issue, and that's certainly not in the best interest of the forum anyway. Let's take a look at the history of who's posted what as far as sharing information about cooks and how to go about it. I knew what I was doing when I got here and have never been afraid to share, all more than ready to prove it. how 'bout you? Now I'm getting pissed off, I'd best stop right now. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj

My extended family has DISCORD,  an app from Google Play Store. You can have as many members on as you wish...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

It just seems to me a group text would be easier then trying to change a forum for 10 or so people.  That's all I am saying.


----------



## jcam222

pc farmer said:


> It just seems to me a group text would be easier then trying to change a forum for 10 or so people.  That's all I am saying.


PC I get that. If the change is more than just changing a number setting in the admin we totally understand that. We aren’t looking to change everything or rock the boat. We simply wondered if it was as simple as typing a bigger number in the settings.


----------



## Steve H

pc farmer said:


> It just seems to me a group text would be easier then trying to change a forum for 10 or so people.  That's all I am saying.


Then. That is what we'll do if the admin feels that our request is damaging to the forum. I am through with this topic. And will continue to be a contributing member on this forum.


----------



## sawhorseray

Steve H said:


> That is what we'll do if the admin feels that our request is damaging to the forum. I am through with this topic. And will continue to be a contributing member on this forum.




Yep, me too Steve.  I don't much have a dog in this fight but for the fact I always can't stand seeing a few having a say for the many.  That being said, I still don't understand what the quarrel is about  extending something from 6 to 10, the minimalist "chat" group seems to be against it. I would think one of the best solutions would be to abolish "chat" altogether and have things go back to the way they were before all this ever began. "Chat" has no saving grace in preserving recipes or what was said other than to pacify a small minority who have come to believe it has become some kind of God given right on their behalf.  to say whatever they like, be it offensive or not. Some of the language I've seen used there is far unbecoming  of that of a family oriented show. Unlike extending a private conversation from 6 to 8 or 10, this "chat" can be seen by anyone entering the forum, and is not always held in the highest regard as far as a "family show" would be  concerned. While a number of "chat" followers seem to be against this extension, it seems a greater number of regular contributors to the forum have no use for "chat". Why not just do away with it altogether and let things go back to the way they were before  there was any complaining. RAY


----------



## bmudd14474

So Premier members are allowed upto 10 people when they start a conversation. Will one of you that are premier members test that for me?


----------



## tx smoker

bmudd14474 said:


> So Premier members are allowed upto 10 people when they start a conversation.



I am a Lifetime Premier Member and was when I started the conversation. We currently have 6 people in the conversation and the option is not there to "invite more".

Robert


----------



## Steve H

bmudd14474 said:


> So Premier members are allowed upto 10 people when they start a conversation. Will one of you that are premier members test that for me?



It does work. Thank you sir!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Thank you Brian!

Much appreciated.

John


----------



## bmudd14474

This is one of the benefits we had for premier members before but I guess when we came to the new platform we didn't get it set right.

Happy group messaging all.


----------



## tx smoker

bmudd14474 said:


> Happy group messaging all.



Very much appreciate it Brian but I'd still like to be able to add somebody to the conversation I started that's locked at 6 people. The option is not there to add anybody else and I've tried everything I can think of...but I may be missing something.

Robert


----------



## jcam222

Thanks Brian!! Now time to ponder my next smoking adventure.


----------



## gary s

Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

I have a smoked meatloaf and a baby back rib cook to get posted.....and tonight going for a 3 day cold proof homemade pizza dough thin crust on a 16' pizza pan on the grill. 

I need to add a cook we did with the smoked pork tenderloin to that thread....so much to do and not enough time.

John


----------



## Steve H

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I have a smoked meatloaf and a baby back rib cook to get posted.....and tonight going for a 3 day cold proof homemade pizza dough thin crust on a 16' pizza pan on the grill.
> 
> I need to add a cook we did with the smoked pork tenderloin to that thread....so much to do and not enough time.
> 
> John



How much different is the taste of the dough after doing this?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Steve, you have to try it the deep dish pizza had a noticably better taste and diffent consistentcy.

Sue does not like deep dish but she loved that one.

I am going to do a regular crust (just bigger for more leftovers   ) tonight and see if it is really from cold proofing.

I have read that most restaurants do this and the timeframe is 3-5 days.


----------



## bmudd14474

tx smoker said:


> Very much appreciate it Brian but I'd still like to be able to add somebody to the conversation I started that's locked at 6 people. The option is not there to add anybody else and I've tried everything I can think of...but I may be missing something.
> 
> Robert



Its not an easy option to rebuild the cache on the database that would make it proactive. Just start a new one with the same people . Sorry.


----------



## chopsaw

Smokin' in AZ said:


> you have to try it the deep dish pizza had a noticably better taste and diffent consistentcy.


Next you'll have to add plain yogurt to the dough and fry it for a bit ,







Add your toppings , 






And bake it off ,


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> Next you'll have to add plain yogurt to the dough and fry it for a bit , Add your toppings , And bake it off ,




Boy howdy Rich, that looks fantastic, John's already talked me into trying refrigerating for 3-5 days, when would you add the yogurt? Can you work the dough flat after frying, I'm a pizza stone guy. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

bmudd14474 said:


> Its not an easy option to rebuild the cache on the database that would make it proactive. Just start a new one with the same people . Sorry.


Thanks for the explanation Brian, I already alluded to that and Steve started a new thread so we are good to go.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

chopsaw said:


> Next you'll have to add plain yogurt to the dough and fry it for a bit ,
> View attachment 453497
> 
> 
> Add your toppings ,
> View attachment 453500
> 
> 
> And bake it off ,
> View attachment 453499


Hey  nice idea Rich, thanks have to give that a try.

John


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Rich, that looks fantastic, John's already talked me into trying refrigerating for 3-5 days, when would you add the yogurt? Can you work the dough flat after frying, I'm a pizza stone guy.


Had to find my notes . 
This is a naan bread type of thing . I was just winging it , but looks like I added 4 tbls plain yogurt and 1 tsp baking powder  to my regular dough recipe . Liquid was 1 cup warm milk instead of water . 
Double rise . I just divided in 3 , but you could spread out bigger . The cook in the pan will make it rise . Has a different crust texture and good chew . 
You could halve it next time you make dough , see what you think .


----------



## bmudd14474

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Steve, you have to try it the deep dish pizza had a noticably better taste and diffent consistentcy.
> 
> Sue does not like deep dish but she loved that one.
> 
> I am going to do a regular crust (just bigger for more leftovers   ) tonight and see if it is really from cold proofing.
> 
> I have read that most restaurants do this and the timeframe is 3-5 days.



I hear from a local pizza place if they dont let the dough rest atleast over night its tough. Curious how the 3-5 days works. 




chopsaw said:


> Had to find my notes .
> This is a naan bread type of thing . I was just winging it , but looks like I added 4 tbls plain yogurt and 1 tsp baking powder  to my regular dough recipe . Liquid was 1 cup warm milk instead of water .
> Double rise . I just divided in 3 , but you could spread out bigger . The cook in the pan will make it rise . Has a different crust texture and good chew .
> You could halve it next time you make dough , see what you think .



The yogurt is an interesting twist. Did you make a thread on it or just the recipe in this thread?


----------



## chopsaw

bmudd14474 said:


> The yogurt is an interesting twist. Did you make a thread on it or just the recipe in this thread?


No , no thread . I have a whole folder full of good intent , then miss some final pics . Some day I might just throw the pics I have out there . 
It's supposed to be a naan bread . I just used my normal dough amounts and used the adds I listed above . The yogurt adds " some " hint of fermented to it . It has a nice chew and just a little different texture . Be good as a side bread for any meal , just fry then bake the dough . No toppings . Or it's thick enough you could cut a slot in it and pack it full of whatever .


----------



## chopsaw

bmudd14474 said:


> Curious how the 3-5 days works.


I've gone up to 7 . I have a thread on that one . 





						Calzone and pizza . 7 day fermented dough
					

Did this a couple weeks ago . Let the dough go a full 7 days in the fridge . I was using up some left overs I had in the fridge  .  Took the dough out of the fridge , and let it warm up on the counter . This is how it's stored .   Once it warms enough I divided into 4 equal sections , cover and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

bmudd14474 said:


> I hear from a local pizza place if they dont let the dough rest atleast over night its tough. Curious how the 3-5 days works.


Well I just did a regular crust pizza last night (which will get posted soon) that turned out pretty good, but I cooked it longer as it was a monster 16" one vs. the 13-14" ones I have been doing. Was really good but the crust was crispier that the deep dish one I cold fermented (of course as it is way thicker)  so not an apples to apples comparison. So the jury is still out, but I am going to keep trying the cold fermentation process and posting the results so stay tuned.

John


----------



## forktender

It would benefit every paying member to have a forum that only paying member can read and post in.
(Incentive to become a paying member)
That is the only way I'd ever pay to play on a public forum.
Some of my fishing forums have pay to play area's on the forum that have laxed rules and much less moderation kind of PG13 area where people can go to blow off some steam, they are super fun.


----------

